# Brass Monkey Bay - Jindabyne



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Post Red, Very nice Rainbow. Makes it all worth it... but when do we get the rest of the story??
Steve


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice fish Red. You can't stop halfway through your report, now I won't be able to sleep. :wink:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yay happy days!

looks like u needed brass balls at brass monkeys lol


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVlmRl0AAHbfgAASYOf/0Bwj3Kq//9/gQAKwustbVFhkQVNjRkgwo9IPRD0QANGjQaBMggCp+ptUMQeoyB6gGNCDAAAAAaAAAAABiElP0amJB6NQaGgDRoA0DQwRcagSYEo+3fy/MLy5d55f1F7vu7+FqlB91aiL7knKbz/lYHAxJreSudaSvnggvU8WY6SkmJnzhZYXfL/WczNqpFpH4n4SeyZIux9nRW7HDW8nrdSgS+fbls4nphnO4T9GpvPPS2tX1zviqhBIVoHVtfY1Vzphn1DSos67tjekkeKWTAMbNTBY1vF4bI6tmys5Gc0H6NRltOB7T3cII41FO2ZhpMmfWx1OmkXA7EdaAZIo+C6C5QPjdDnLwDn6sfsDz2u34hc2BqZPiUdv16WAaUMIPyX+cewfEn0zgUGrq0X6NUh2zqqmphPEIS+eNnLibiIEmRDBoiOiqEM9kAVDc2yy6jfNEwQuGQQNmuD0cOiMbfohulwadwmanF7p5LChRVbXdRYwqEkXs5otR6AZji95cGXcWhPwInOaA45IY1VIDDPdiEFskHBCFMLVYiOETo9i6MVsW6y9ci8TnwM3Ko6hxur1zwpXGOXA0cTSEu2J3knEsKF0+tQHLfrtvohxnDDpB6VobI0CdllQ2ZLawLTWoTsxPvuScwkAlKjhmJT5cpdnIB0DxkXPoQbHjzhbaO2CBvUYzVE1Oa7g0fgGAdjVdTTQb6N+9oNhltM7i63cIbBB2KVO8VRI0cAzHk0eaNE41kHvE1O6ymZgVFJDeTvXNWU6diiUp8DKwn1yCiGhQEuNBYkebGsRHpCpPfJmnKbVtIqB4QoLCcyuBCJosIDiFACqpKGg7FEbVi1LFjbPbMyFwrcKsRSXFEn4UHZ74qHOYM0CxvN8TmtS9Mxfn/xdyRThQkFlmRl0


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work mate, been saving my 1000th post for it ( YAY ME! LOL ),
Can you do me a favour and put up a map of launch point and fish locations and trip indication ( Like you usually do )... PPPPPPPPPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEEE?

Very interested in heading up soon with Claire and would love to have a general idea on a good place to launch the yak etc etc... Thanks legend.

Now on Trout fishing times do you think they will go off the bite after the sun comes out?

Well done mate, Ooo and Brad got an Adventure ( 06 model? )


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I like the swirl pic. It's all a bit to cold for me. Do the trout have that muddy taste like other Dam fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Great stuff Leigh on the 44cm rainbow, prime tucker that one.

What was the water temp up there?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done mate , AH HAAA, now i see why all that early morning paddling in lake barley tolerable was all about , CONDITIONING , thats it conditioning to the cold and frost and snow and sleet and , aaarrrggghhh TOO BLOODY COLD LEIGH , i have heard your voice has gone up a pitch or two since this morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nice Red, excellent report and photos as always. I'm glad you had success - it makes the cold early morning worth while, and gives me hope for my next trip to Jindy. When I woke this morning and saw the clear skies, I was thinking of how nice it would be on the water up there, next time I won't be letting work get in the way!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great pics/report red,

nice trout you had there, sure are a great fish on light line.
i dont think i could handle the cold weather now if i moved back down south hehe.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great report, glad you managed a few after braving the cold. Some good camera work too there mate.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been Lurking, Watching for a trip like this one....

Canbera -> Jindy -> FIsh -> Feed -> Return by Lunch..... Now I know its possible.

With "Rainbow Trout" = YUM. Now I know what a great dinner can be had.

Great report, Great Picks.... 47Cm. Thats one hell of a fish. I will be watching for the next one. Snow, frost, Cold. - The 30 Min walks to the bus in -3c temps are my current conditioning routine.

Adrian


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Just spotted....

You need to add another species to your sig.

Adrian


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Great fish and report Red..............even so better you than me. Far too cold!!!! :shock:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

JD said:


> I like the swirl pic. It's all a bit to cold for me. Do the trout have that muddy taste like other Dam fish.


The dam water is actually pretty clear, so the fish I've caught there have tasted pretty good. I guess it's because the water coming into the dam isn't muddy at all.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Just beautiful, Red. Lake Jindabyne is a special place and early mornings are prime (but very, very chilly) times. Well done on the new species from the yak.

Top photos, too!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Some good fish there leigh, you've done well. Braving the cold and you were duly rewarded. Top stuff! You've inspired me to get down there and have a crack myself.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff boys, they are some fit and fat looking rainbows.  We should have followed you to the freshwater, the estuaries are all brown and muddy, and the fish are very shut down, couldn't even catch a fish on nippers!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Red.

Great pics and top fish as well. A beautiful place that. Just not sure I could handle the cold though?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

Hooray, I finally get a chance to log on. Finally finished my work in the top secret room so can use the internet again. 
It has a been a long time since I have visited akff site, but after freezing my arse off on the weekend, I had to see the pickies we took and make sure Leigh wasnt bagging me out about sitting in freezing water for 4 hours.

I almost forgot my password in trying to get in.

Aside from the discomfort which was essentially self inflicted my you, it really was a gorgeous day. And I cant really complain as I still christened the new yak with a nice little rainbow myself. Jindabyne in winter really is a a refreshing experience.
Hope others can join us on our next trip back up the mountain.

Cheers and thanks for the outing Leigh,
Mackral


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Gents, well done!!


----------

